# Look at this picture...Boer Buck :)



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I found this picture on google.....isn't he GORGEOUS??  :greengrin: I think it said something about he had just won Best Buck in Show...  :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Look at this picture...*

that is a handsome boy do you know what farm he is from?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Look at this picture...*

:drool: Look at him! Wow, he is definately an asset to his owner!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Look at this picture...*

Wow what a handsome HUNK! He's so big he hardly fits on the page LOL. Do you know his name or lines?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Look at this picture...*

Sorry it took so long to to reply!!  Its been pretty busy around here, so I haven't been on much. 
Anyway, He is on this website, http://www.lgboers.com/ on the "Stud Bucks" page. :greengrin:

He reminded me of Pam's buck... :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> He reminded me of Pam's buck... :greengrin:


 Why...thank you.... :greengrin: :hug:

Wow .........he... is very handsome....and well groomed...


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Pictures like this make me want to go into Boer goats too! He's a Hunk for sure.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

He is an awesome looking Boer that's for sure!!! :drool: But I still really love Pam's boys!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> He is an awesome looking Boer that's for sure!!! :drool: But I still really love Pam's boys!!!


Aww...thank you RowdyKidz......that is so sweet..... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

No problem. :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :greengrin: :hug: back at ya .... :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

gee pam, good thing i'm on the waiting list, your kids are gonna go fast! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> gee pam, good thing i'm on the waiting list, your kids are gonna go fast!


LOL..  Katrina...it's completely OK.... your on the top of the waiting list...and get first
choice of any of them .....:wink: :greengrin: :thumbup: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug:


----------

